# Feeding market goats



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

This will be our daughter's 4th year showing market goats and we figured we'd start with trying to set her up for success. We could never hope to compete with some of the goats we go up against, but perhaps with the right feed, we can even the chances of "middle of the class" placing.

We are currently feeding a 16% protein pellet to all of our goats. We have looked into the puriena show goat feeds (easily accessible) but wanted to see what's out there first.

Keep in mind, we are not professional showman, and are not looking to sink $70+ per bag (our current feed is $7 per 50lbs).


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We used ShowRite for a little while and really liked it! Meiss Feeds are also very popular. Purina Power Fuel is also a nice top dressing for grain.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I ended up with half a pallet of ShowRite when my feed store sold half of the pallet of other grain I ordered. I ended up using it on my bucks after I pulled them from the does and they needed a little weight and I was super impressed with it! Here though because of freight they want a arm and a leg so my kids never did try it for their market kids. 
They use a show sheep feed that a local mill makes because it’s higher in protein and affordable. It’s 18% protein 4% fat. A lot of the kids at the fair use it. Another one is essential show goat feed but I’m not sure where all their products go to. I can’t find anyone locally that sells it, the closest is 4 hours away so I haven’t tried it but their feed looks like good feed on their page.
Power fuel ours wouldn’t touch it, others have had good results with it but it seems they either love it or down right hate it. We usually go with calf manna added. My niece used show bloom on her wether and I was very impressed with it! Her wether made a huge turn around when she started to add that to the mix. Another top dress that we used last year was Dyne. That’s a good one too. Hoosierfarms turned me onto that and I’m very sold on the stuff. This year we are probably going to skip the calf mamma and add the show bloom and Dyne. The calf manna is good stuff and I have used it for years but I have never seen such a fast difference with it as I did with that wether. I really hate show supplements because they are expensive and it’s a huge hit if they really are not doing much but those are the ones I would add in.
Feed though is only part of it. Genetics is a huge part. And then exercise. I think that is probably more important then feed. My son has done wethers 3 years now. The first year he had a baby, he was only 5 months old when he showed. He was up against 7-9 month old wethers so we were more worried about making weight then winning, so he wasn’t exercised as much as he should. He came in dead last! I’m talking over 400 wethers and he was last lol the next year both my son and daughter worked their butts off exercising them and they both placed first in their weight class. Last year was just a bad year. We had a huge temp spike the day of first weigh ins and they ended up getting sick. So again we worked more on making weight then working them. They were not dead last lol but they did not place well at all.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

What is your feeding regimen like? Do you creep-feed, feed 2x a day, etc? Do you creep feed until a certain age and then have more meals? Have you had problems with UC with creep-feeding?


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

A lot depends on what you have available to you. 

We creep feed free choice until 3-4 months then pull them and start feeding by weight. 

We normally feed Mooremans Amino Gain, or Purina Honor Show Chow, theyre both around $25 a bag. Remember with feed, most of the time you get what you pay for, a super cheap feed may cost you more in the long run, you feed more and supplement more. We feed 95% concentrated feed with a handful of hay a day, two weeks out from the show we top dress with an egg drench. 

We would love to feed Meiss feed but it isnt available around here.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

We’ve had really good results with Showrite feeds. If they get picky and start sorting we switch to showrite lamb feed. 

A lot really depends on what’s available to you.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello I know that this is an older thread but I didn't want to start a whole new thread for one question. What do y'all think about this food for my little show doe?


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

We looked into that feed, but it would have been too pricey for us with shipping. The reviews were pretty good on it though.

We switched to Meiss feed a few months ago. One of the breeders that we bought from recommended it. Holy cow at the difference! We pay $16 a bag and it is UNREAL the gains that we have gotten.

It is a textured feed and it took a few weeks for them to stop "picking" through it. They go crazy over it now!


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

This is my new show goat I have been showing for 5 years I’m now 14 years old and my goat currently has ringworm sadly but I need help figuring out if it’s healing or not because this is my first ever time having a got who got ringworm right before my county show. Any help I put bleach on it and rubbed it in and then put topical solution but I switched over to athletes foot any suggestions to heal ringworm fast


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The antifungal creams containing Clotrimazole or Miconazole are effective against ring worm. I don't know how quickly either one works though. Ring worm is zoonotic, so please wear latex gloves when applying treatment. Also, sterilize any grooming products after each use to aid as a prevention in spreading to any of the other goats and/or reinfecting your show goat.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> The antifungal creams containing Clotrimazole or Miconazole are effective against ring worm. I don't know how quickly either one works though. Ring worm is zoonotic, so please wear latex gloves when applying treatment. Also, sterilize any grooming products after each use to aid as a prevention in spreading to any of the other goats and/or reinfecting your show goat.


Thank you so much I have been so confused


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

How does he look btw


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Would like to answer your question about his looks, only I know very little to nothing about meat goat confirmation. Possibly your other post will provide some appraisals of him.


----------

